# Installation



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

….


----------



## NoNails (Jun 6, 2016)

Good looking cabinetry ...


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

…


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe I would finish the paint work before installing the cabinets.


----------



## Domo (Oct 10, 2021)

Why would you measure where the top of the cabinet is going, unless you think the cabinets will hit the ceiling? If you mark that spot you can't see it during the installation.

Just curious as that was the description in the one of the photos.

Nice flat walls - life is good.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> I believe I would finish the paint work before installing the cabinets.


Depends on the time frame…


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Domo said:


> Why would you measure where the top of the cabinet is going, unless you think the cabinets will hit the ceiling? If you mark that spot you can't see it during the installation.
> 
> Just curious as that was the description in the one of the photos.
> 
> Nice flat walls - life is good.


Has a pantry…


----------



## Olwoodguy (1 mo ago)

I would mark the bottom at level. Then use a couple 2x4s as crutches. Adjust with shims.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

This is the way we installed as cabinet installers. Everybody will have their own method. This was ours and was very successful..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

….


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

….


----------



## Domo (Oct 10, 2021)

Rebelwork said:


> Has a pantry…


Good reason - you have to line up the tops! Thanks for clarifying what I did not understand but have done many times...

Don't forget to spread some Boric Acid - ant/roach powder, under all the base cabinets and puffed into any plumbing/electrical holes through the wall - especially under the sink base.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

….


----------

